# Making a Section? How?



## Blankcek (Jan 20, 2010)

I want to turn a section to match my pen barrel instead of the supplied front sections that come with the kits.  I understand how I can do the housing (the outside) but on the sections that I am looking at there is apparently a piece on the inside and I don't know how or if I can get it out. I have removed the nib and feeder but there is still an intricate something inside.  The sections I am looking at are from a Waterman pen and  one from a cheap Woodcraft Classic pen kit.  Perhaps these are molded and not removable?  
Looking at a doc from the library it appears some of the front sections have a feeder that screws into the housing.  If so, is the ID of the housing a thru hole with some threads? And if so where could I get this inner piece?  Also is there any doc or tutorial that explains this subject? Would appreciate any help, I'm a new member and new at making fountain pens so I hope I am making sense and using the correct terminology.  Thanks in advance.


----------



## holmqer (Jan 22, 2010)

While it does not answer your specific question ergarding making your own section. Here is a good source of incredible detail on fountain pens, nibs, feeds etc.

http://www.richardspens.com/

Click on the Reference Pages link on the left


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Jan 22, 2010)

I believe that Rich (scubaman) here at IAP has a good tutorial on this subject matter. Will try to find his post link to make it easier for you(see link below).



http://www.penturners.org/forum/showthread.php?t=1253


Hope this helps.


----------



## Blankcek (Jan 22, 2010)

Many thanks!  This is just what I was looking for.


----------



## glycerine (Jan 22, 2010)

Does the piece you are talking about not unscrew out of the metal section??!?


----------



## Blankcek (Jan 25, 2010)

As far as I can tell it does not unscrew.  The two that I am looking at are a Woodcraft pen kit Classic American and the other is from a Waterman pen. I'm referring to the innards of the section.  The nib and feeder pull out just fine but the section is left with an intricate inside.  I tried to screw it out but no luck.  Maybe its a molded piece?


----------



## gwilki (Jan 26, 2010)

I've done a few. I'm attaching a pic of one of them. I'm just using a wood lathe, so I turn down a kit section, then cover it with the blank material. It's a cheat, I supposed, but I think the results are ok.


----------



## glycerine (Jan 26, 2010)

gwilki said:


> I've done a few. I'm attaching a pic of one of them. I'm just using a wood lathe, so I turn down a kit section, then cover it with the blank material. It's a cheat, I supposed, but I think the results are ok.


 
Good idea!


----------



## jskeen (Jan 26, 2010)

A partial answer to your question is Yes, some kits use a moulded plastic section, that is one piece, finished on the outside and with the nipple for the converter to attach to in the back, and sometimes the flat spot for the bottom of the feed to key onto built in.  I have specifically seen this on the flat top series 2000 kits, and the woodcraft el grande kits.


----------

